# Had a good morning



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Fun little shoot this morning. Picked up another triple with the little 28 gauge wingmaster.

Still hard to believe how hard the little bore will hit a goose when loaded up with the good stuff. The feathers were everywhere. Of course at 20 yards most loads will make a mess.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeez HH, you make a deal with the devil or is it just due to clean livin' and prayer?!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Pretty impressive! I am JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice job geese is duck hunting still slow down there


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

shaner said:


> Jeez HH, you make a deal with the devil or is it just due to clean livin' and prayer?!


Not clean living and prayer so it's got the be the first one.

It's hard not to kill bands when it seems every other bird is banded though. Just a case of living next to a banding area.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> Nice job geese is duck hunting still slow down there


Way slow still. By far the worst duck season I've ever seen man.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks it been tough here to one of my worst duck season I had


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Very nice! 3 banded geese with a 28. That definitely deserves some man cred.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

What load are you using in the 28 for geese??


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Gordon said:


> What load are you using in the 28 for geese??


These are home rolled hw13 4 shot with 7/8 oz of shot moving at 1350 fps. There solid out to 50 yards with the light mod tube I have in it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> These are home rolled hw13 4 shot with 7/8 oz of shot moving at 1350 fps. There solid out to 50 yards with the light mod tube I have in it.


Thats impressive! Can you buy anything like that or is it a reload only?? I use my 28 for preserve pheasants and chukars when I can find them. Be fun to try it on waterfowl but not alot of non toxic loads out there that don't cost a fortune!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Unfortunately it's reload only option unless you want to pay $4 a round for hevi shot. These cost me just about a $1 a shell to load. Wish they did load one that was affordable. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

